# Music works only when headlights r off???



## patsbrady0345 (Apr 25, 2013)

Car : 1997 Nissan maxima gle 185k miles if that means anything lol
I had a pioneer head unit for a while that worked well but didn't have any bass control in it.I then went and got a kenwood head unit with more bass control for my sub woofer. I have the stock Bose speakers with the built in amp.When i drive during the day the head unit works great everything sounds great i love it! but then at night when i have to flip on the headlights my head unit will shut off and i have these problems.
1.My car will make a buzz noise usually when i hit the brake it will stop or just quiet then after a few minutes come back.
2.I want to be able to hear my music at night.
3.Sometimes when i turn on the head lights the radio will stay on for maybe 10 minutes or so and somewhere along the drive just shut off.
Im wondering if i get some pictures of how i have it wired if someone can tell me if its in the wiring or if its something deeper into the car.
ANYTHING WOULD BE APPRECIATED IM SO ANNOYED.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Put a voltmeter on your battery...which would be the obvious thing to check first.
I'd be willing to bet your alternator is going south and/or you've got rotten battery cables...among other things...


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Apr 25, 2013)

ive been doing google searches for days.Alternator was just replaced a month ago so I dont really think thats the problem.ALso not everyone has the money to run right out and fix things at any given time.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright, go with whatever you want to go with.
You know what's wrong with it. Go fix it.
Why'd you bother asking if you've got the answers?


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know what the problem is but what I'm saying is that google searches have not given me the answer to the problem.Also that I know something's wrong but I'm no car expert hence the question I posted on this website and also I just don't have the money to go pay someone to work on my car electronics if the problem is bigger then just how it's connected.I still need help to figure out why it won't work when the lights go on I will get the voltmeter thing today and test wires.but after that I still don't no what I have to do


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Where'd you get the alternator?


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Apr 25, 2013)

I brought the car to a shop that I usually use and they ordered it and put it in


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

patsbrady0345 said:


> ive been doing google searches for days.Alternator was just replaced a month ago so I dont really think thats the problem.ALso not everyone has the money to run right out and fix things at any given time.


With the extra load of the headlights and the Kenwood head unit, the alternator may not be putting out the required current. With the engine running, put a volt meter across the battery posts and turn on the headlights and the Kenwood. You should see 14 - 15 volts; if the voltage is around 12 v, then the alternator may be bad. Also make sure the belt is tight. A lot of aftermarket rebuilt alternators seem to have a rather high failure rate. Your best bet is a rebuilt OEM alternator; they'll cost more but will last a long time.


----------



## jghdjns (Apr 27, 2013)

Any Nissan factory radio I have seen when the head lights are turned on, the dash and radio lights come on as well and can all be dimmed together. 

The problem could be any number of things wrong, your head unit, the wiring connection, the factory amp, the dimmer switch, or who knows.

You indicated this problem started after replacing a previous unit with the current one.
Have you tried putting in the old unit and seeing what happens?

I would start be rechecking the connection to be certain each wired correctly (such as right front speaker output wired to the right front speaker) that each connection is secure and that you have not missed or eliminated something that was needed, such as a filter. Make sure you are using some sort of connector for each wire, loose connections or bare wires can cause a lot of problems.

It is hard for us to answer some of your question because we cannot see the problem or wiring.

I hope this helps good luck


----------

